# Soggy puck syndrome



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello...

Does anyone else find that although successful shot wise, your puck seems to be soggy?

Also, any situations (fresh/stale beans) or particular technique changes that improve / worsen sps?

Chris =)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If it tastes good then don't change too much

Try a different basket with the same weight/grind size of coffee

Often a deeper basket than normal will cause this

Some Synesso baskets are deeper than standard baskets and may account for this happening

Are you getting an indentation mark from the showerplate screw? (can't remember whether the Cherub has one or not)


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

As Glenn says - if it tastes good, don't worry. There are some coffees I preferred dosed and pulled in such a way that the pucks are a bit wet - that's not a problem.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I used to have the same problem. See old thread here









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3385-Classic-wet-puck-amp-ill-fitting-basket.&p=16245#post16245


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I find it's usually caused by the gap between the top of the puck and the shower screen. If you have a large gap you get a puddle form before the water presses through the puck and even though the solenoid sucks the excess up it leaves you with a soggy puck. If your puck is practically touching the screen then you're unlikely to get this issue. I find if I always load the PF to the top and level off with a knife or something I never get the issue. But as everyone else says it doesn't affect the taste it just makes it a messier job cleaning up


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback (and link)... the puck never has imprints of the screw from the showerscreen on it, as such, assume it is because the puck is sitting a little lower due to the Synesso basket = a small amount of pooling...

Can't really notice any effect on the taste, will have a little play around with grind though and maybe try a different basket... any excuse to buy new things in my quest to achieve the unachievable...


----------



## CoffeemanSouth (Jun 12, 2011)

Soggy puck sounds like a beer drinking game I used to play...


----------

